# The long and winding road that led back to my door



## RaisedGarden (Oct 24, 2012)

Ok, 

So everyone here may remember my insane STBXW, and her multiple EA/PA's. Her stealing money from joint accounts to go on to vacations with the OM, yada yada yada. Well here is a quick update and a request for help. 

So the house is sold. The dogs divied up(well I have both but she hasn't asked for hers as of yet). I live in a condo now. Have a great girlfriend. Lost a ton of weight and feel incredible. Things looking up in general in my life. So now enter in Broomhilda the witch. 

It seems that as I told everyone the last time, all the OM's in her life have discovered what damaged goods she is, and have all cut ties with her. To the point where her primary OM has changed jobs to get away from her. Well now I'm in some dangerous territory. Like they say Idle hands do the devils work. Well she now is calling me a half dozen times a day. Multiple Texts and emails. Finds any reason for me to have to talk to her. When I do talk to her, the business at hand gets taken care of quickly, but she then always goes into "How lonely she is. How much her life is a mess. How it's unfair that her friends and family all have abandoned her......" She then goes into longing stories of our past, and how she's sure we can work thing out if we go to Joint Therapy...... It then turns into a pity party and I do my best to extricate myself quickly form that conversation. They are starting to border on fatalistic, almost suicidal talk. I tell her that boat has sailed and that it's not going to happen. I feel horrible doing this, but it's the only thing that shuts her up. 

Anyhow, this is the kicker I finally get word from my lawyer regarding the long awaited finalized divorce papers from my Ex's law team. Well lo and behold they are now for a separation and not a divorce. The terms are the same as the original divorce requirements, but the language has been changed to "Legal Separation" instead of "Dissolution of Marriage". My lawyer has already cost me a mint. Is she doing this to punish me, or does somewhere in her dark and twisted mind the thoughts of getting me back gleeful dance through her brain

I know I can petition the court and force a divorce, but I want to avoid an additional 20k in legal fees. Has anyone ever been with a spouse here that was an evil human being, who wanted nothing but your death and an end of the marriage. Then to have that person turn their entire attention on getting you back, and gumming up the works of the divorce to do so after the partners cut them loose? Just looking for some advice here. 

ps. Zero communication is not an option with the financial issues at hand at this time. I have to remain civil.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

RaisedGarden said:


> Ok,
> 
> So everyone here may remember my insane STBXW, and her multiple EA/PA's. Her stealing money from joint accounts to go on to vacations with the OM, yada yada yada. Well here is a quick update and a request for help.
> 
> ...


She sounds like she is coming unglued or is trying to manipulate you - either way you need to be done with this. I don't know what your financial situation is but I'd push for the divorce and be done with her. she needs IC - *emphasis on the word individual* and she needs to fix herself.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Wow man, seems there's no way to get rid of this abuser.

I'm short of ideas. Maybe you can trick her, use her. Fake.
Offer her the possibility of giving her another chance with hard conditions:
- Six months IC, including proffesional psych assessment and specialized therapy. You can even go so far to demand you meet the IC in order to make a full disclosure of what was going on since the beggining of your relationship to the date. Not only the cheating but the drama, the lack of empathy, the violence, the abuse...
- Signing the divorce papers and make it final before those six months.
- IC evaluation after the timeline to determine if MC is worthy.

Dunno, it's probably an stupid and horrible idea. I'd cut contact with her. I have no idea of the legal aspect, maybe legal separation is not that bad unless you have the intention of getting married again soon.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

She just wants to make sure you are as miserable as she is. 

The whole process was towards divorce, you can't let it get turned around to legal separation this late in the game. If the terms are the same, this is what you agreed to; stick to your guns. 

Sure would be nice if you could block her number... But I get the money topics, can't do it at this point.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Time to play her game as a means to an end.

The end of your marriage and the end of the vampire lawyers sucking your accounts dry.

Put on your manipulating boots. You call them negotiating shoes if you like.

Dunno her or what buttons you need to push to make this happen, but im sure you do.

She needs to be convinced your open to attempting to 'talk' about reconciliation. Perhaps agreeing to a joint therapy AFTER this marraige is officially disolved. Use the guise of starting with a clean slate minus the luggage of your old marriage...

Dunno, if it were me I want this over. done. at any cost. (rather, at the least cost. if she contests this and it becomes her mission its going to cost A LOT. worse yet, your life can't move on)


----------



## Kallan Pavithran (Jan 17, 2012)

Why you are still in contact with her?


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

Where do you live?

Research the laws in your state regarding marriage dissolution. Read the court cases. I was practically an expert on court cases and discussed them with my lawyer when I had my Dday.

Basically in the cased 'Ricketts', they got divorced even though they were living together which is not really the law in Md.

Filing for Divorce While Living Together | Maryland Divorce Legal Crier

You are your best legal representative. Understand what the cases are. Understand your position. Go to a mediator as much as possible and write a 1/2 split. It's business. If she wants something from you, use it to your advantage. Get the other dog etc... Take her for what she is willing to give you.

She is trying to manipulate you for her own selfish being. She has trashed your life once. 

I think you should avoid her. Open a separate account, protect your money. She can still get half of what you make now. 

Get her on adultery and you can have an immediate dissolution. Do NOT cop to adultery even though you have a gf. Court cases can go bad for you on this.

I would not accept her contacts. Do not reply to her. Move on.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

I agree with Pit. You have nothing to lose to try to convince her to agree to the D. Tell her if she will, that you'll consider letting her back into your life after it's over and perhaps dating - to see where it goes. That she can prove her remorse and her love for you by letting it go through. 

But, that if she stonewalls the D, you won't give her the time of day again. 

If she won't budge, do a hard, hard 180 on her. But don't display anger. Be calm. Maybe she'll miss being able to contact you so much, she'll agree. Maybe not.

But it's worth a shot.


----------



## TryingToRecover (Dec 19, 2012)

Kallan Pavithran said:


> Why you are still in contact with her?


I agree. Shouldn't all communication go through the attorneys? No offense but if it took another 20K to unload her, I'd still do it. If she wants to change things up now (separation instead of divorce), seems like she should pay all the legal fees - hers and yours. But seriously, proceed with divorce. Just my thoughts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I would pay the 20K even if I had to pick up cans on the side of the road to help with expenses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The-Deceived (Jan 8, 2013)

Sounds like my nutter stbxww. No advice, just sympathy from this BS.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

Actually, OP this is a pretty easy fix. First, have no contact with her. "unfriend" her, put her Phone # on your restricted list, and don't answer any other calls coming from phones you don't know. Don't listen to her dramatic ramblings because they don't mean squat, she is just trying to get to you, and she means NONE of it.Then let the Separation stand, and bide your time. If the past is any indication, as soon as she finds another fool to use she will forget all about trying to get back with you, in a hurry. Above all, don't meet with her, have sex with her or interact in any other way. Go about your life as if she is an annoying pest.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

BTW, she has no intention of doing away with herself, she is far too narcissistic for that. Remember, this can be as easy or as hard as YOU make it. If you ignore her she will eventually go away.


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

Go radio silent and counter for divorce. Cut off any finances that your lawyer hasn't told you otherwise on. Use Google Voice and don't block her. Give her you "new number" and let her voicemail herself silly over there. Eventually she'll leave some gems for the court as she comes undone. On your phone, set her contact to silent.


----------



## Mr Blunt (Jul 18, 2012)

Sounds like she is desperate. You can use that to your advantage like Acabado and Pit suggested or take the other way like Rookie said. You know yoru wife better than anyone.




> I know I can petition the court and force a divorce, but I want to avoid an additional 20k in legal fees.


An additional $20K? What!!!

Divorces in my area run 5k to 10K. I can see 15K when there is a lot of crap going on but more than 20K seems crazy! However, in one case my buddy did spend $20K on an attorney but that was so he could get full child custody of his granddaughter. His attorney said that he spent so much time on that case that it seemed like his only client was my buddy

*Do normal people without being a celebrity really have to pay more than $20K for a Divorce? Is it because of the state you are in?*


Blunt


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

IMHO.... Going silent on her, blocking her, or anything where you shut her out completely is the worst possible thing you can do given what I understand about her personality type (Drama Queen?, Selfish, Manipulatative?, NPD? ). Seems she may take that as an insult, and decide it's her mission to make your life hell. 

Again, just my opinion but in this case im thinking... "You can catch more flies with honey than with vinegar." is the sage advice here.


----------



## RaisedGarden (Oct 24, 2012)

Mr Blunt said:


> Sounds like she is desperate. You can use that to your advantage like Acabado and Pit suggested or take the other way like Rookie said. You know yoru wife better than anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She decided to use a legal group and lawyer getting 650$ an hour(real sharks). I had to counter with a shark of my own at 500$ an hour. Every time my lawyer has to pick up a phone "on my behalf" I get charged a minimum of 30 minutes. So yes 10k gone. If this goes to trial minimum of an additional 15k, closer to 20k. So yes I am being bled. As for no contact. I ignore 95% of her calls and texts. Like I said due to the enormous debt that will not be settled until the divorce/separation, I am at her mercy monetarily. So I can't go 100% no contact without shooting myself in the foot in the process. She has the leverage because she makes 5x what I do, and can for all intents and purposes drown me with her war chest. So I have a load of debt and rent due. She has just rent and a ton of disposable income (god help her when tax season comes).
I could also try the idea of requiring hardcore IC to "work things out", but if I give her an inch she will take 10 miles. Also, for better or worse it is not fair to my lovely girlfriend who understands and knows the situation, but didn't sign on to dating a guy who is separated seeing his ex in therapy. I just want this to be over, and move on with my life. In the worse case scenario, I declare bankruptcy(since I no longer have a house to loose) and throw what money I do have at the lawyer and get me the hell out of this. It just sucks that I will be paying for this for the next 7 years in my credit.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

RaisedGarden said:


> She decided to use a legal group and lawyer getting 650$ an hour(real sharks). I had to counter with a shark of my own at 500$ an hour. Every time my lawyer has to pick up a phone "on my behalf" I get charged a minimum of 30 minutes. So yes 10k gone. If this goes to trial minimum of an additional 15k, closer to 20k. So yes I am being bled. As for no contact. I ignore 95% of her calls and texts. Like I said due to the enormous debt that will not be settled until the divorce/separation, I am at her mercy monetarily. So I can't go 100% no contact without shooting myself in the foot in the process. She has the leverage because she makes 5x what I do, and can for all intents and purposes drown me with her war chest. So I have a load of debt and rent due. She has just rent and a ton of disposable income (god help her when tax season comes).
> I could also try the idea of requiring hardcore IC to "work things out", but if I give her an inch she will take 10 miles. Also, for better or worse it is not fair to my lovely girlfriend who understands and knows the situation, but didn't sign on to dating a guy who is separated seeing his ex in therapy. I just want this to be over, and move on with my life. In the worse case scenario, I declare bankruptcy(since I no longer have a house to loose) and throw what money I do have at the lawyer and get me the hell out of this. It just sucks that I will be paying for this for the next 7 years in my credit.


Have you had any conversation with her since you found out about the separation decree? Is it impossible to reason with her?

If it were me, I'd be the most manipulative [email protected] in the world to convince her. You know her best. What might work? Whatever actor you need to portray, get into character. 

If all that doesn't work, then I guess you'll have to fork the money up, but if it were me, it wouldn't be from lack of trying to convince her.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Every time I recall your story ... your wife is so horrible.

What I posted about trying to manipulate her, outsmart her I believe is impossible. Pit, read his threads, this woman is smart and determined to f0ck him forever. And she has the meanings. She would never fall for this "sign the papers and then we can see"... No amount of honey will make her fall for this.


ETA
What I suggested is something I saw once. I know of a BH whose wife (sex abuse victim, bipolar, drama queen, drugs issues) pulled a tree years long double betrayal with his best friend and this guy ex wife, he decided stay for the kids but dragged her to a psychiatrist and was present when she explained what bought them there.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Ok, wait... Apologize if I missed something and don't have time to dig through pages of prior threads... Quick questions...

Are there Kids involved? I didn't notice mention of anything but dogs.

I did notice that OP has no (no longer?) a mortage/house...

I also noticed femme fatale has 5x more money & resources though...

Exactly what is she trying to 'get' from you? what exactly do you have left to loose/how is she going to make your life _more_ miserable? eg: Why did you have to counter with a shark lawyer of your own?


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

After almost 19 months, Im afraid that my AxW may be trying to pull the same thing. At this point I simply ignore all the requests for discussion unless it has something to do with our sons who are with me. Yes, it is also costing me a fortune. When she left, she had everything she asked for and wanted. I just gave it to her and said good riddance. I just said to let me know a week in advance when/if you want to see your sons. Our separation agreement even specified all of this. Now that she has blown through it all, cant seem to land more than a one night stand of a guy, she wants back.


----------



## RaisedGarden (Oct 24, 2012)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> Ok, wait... Apologize if I missed something and don't have time to dig through pages of prior threads... Quick questions...
> 
> Are there Kids involved? I didn't notice mention of anything but dogs.
> 
> ...


Thank god no kids. Second the house is in the process of being sold. Closing is very soon, but I won't see much of the proceeds after loans are paid off. 

Third. I will still have about 35k in debt(at high interest) that is supposed to be paid down by her alimony to me(yes to me) at the completion of the sale of the house as per requirements of agreement. So in order to get that check each month(to pay off my debt) I will have to put up with her hijinx. The only other option would be to default on my debt and see where the chips lay in the end. My therapist and lawyer both agree that she engineered the separation to keep a level of control on me. Good news is that if I keep it spartan and don't F up, i will have enough money to pay off all bills in 8 months. After that I can just write off the rest of the money I am entitled to. So then it is left to am I willing to sell my soul to get some parting money to buy a house within the next 2 years. That is my Dilemma.


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

RaisedGarden said:


> Thank god no kids. Second the house is in the process of being sold. Closing is very soon, but I won't see much of the proceeds after loans are paid off.
> 
> Third. I will still have about 35k in debt(at high interest) that is supposed to be paid down by her alimony to me(yes to me) at the completion of the sale of the house as per requirements of agreement. So in order to get that check each month(to pay off my debt) I will have to put up with her hijinx. The only other option would be to default on my debt and see where the chips lay in the end. My therapist and lawyer both agree that she engineered the separation to keep a level of control on me. Good news is that if I keep it spartan and don't F up, i will have enough money to pay off all bills in 8 months. After that I can just write off the rest of the money I am entitled to. So then it is left to am I willing to sell my soul to get some parting money to buy a house within the next 2 years. That is my Dilemma.


Not to be harsh... I don't believe anyone is entitled to anything. I just hate that word.

I think piece of mine is priceless. I do not communicate with my EX unless it is absolutely necessary because she always wants to take a dig. I just don't need the drama.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Random thoughts....

In that case, my advice from the original post stands.

Play ball.

Two real choices here, the option of defaulting the debt and just washing your hands of this doesn't exist. Phuck that. 

Hey, You are the victim here.

I hate the word 'entilted' it upsets my stomach but you do have debt, it is a result of a lifestyle that was largely supported by her income. She cheated on you. Her choices "entitle" you to play hard ball and get yours. 

Your not tapping out.

So your only two choices... Proactive or Reactive.

Reactive you play the game on her terms. Take what you can get, move on.

Proactive you play the game on your terms. Get what you can take, move on.

Seems to me you have one bargaining or leverage chip in this game. One thing she wants, or doesn't want to lose.

You.

Now use your chip. Put away the nice guy suit and get into character. Charm her right out of this marriage you stud! lol.

She needs to know her actions are getting her FURTHER from her goal (you), and she needs to believe another choice may get her CLOSER to her chance of the goal (you). 

This has nothing to do with your soul. Put that nonsense to bed.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Bankruptcy takes care of the debt. It's 7 yrs on your credit and you can start with a clean slate after you are done with bankruptcy. Depending on where you are, you can keep a home (mortgage, particularly in Canada) during bankruptcy. There is no excuse to not go full on dark on her. I'd take bankruptcy over that crazy any day.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Mr Blunt said:


> Divorces in my area run 5k to 10K. I can see 15K when there is a lot of crap going on but more than 20K seems crazy! However, in one case my buddy did spend $20K on an attorney
> 
> *Do normal people without being a celebrity really have to pay more than $20K for a Divorce? Is it because of the state you are in?*


How do you know that divorces in your area run 10-15k?

My share of my highly contested 3 year divorce that went to trial (3 days), was over $125,000 my exwife's bill was at least that month for a combined total of $250,000 which is not unheard of, and I'm no celebrety, just a guy who had enough assets that it was worth fighting for.

The largest single monthly bill I ever got was the month of the trial and that one bill was almost $20,000.

As far as the Op goes, my guess is that they changed it to "separation" because she won't grant you a divorce without you giving up something in return, read that as $$$$$


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

CantePe said:


> There is no excuse to not go full on dark on her. I'd take bankruptcy over that crazy any day.


I respect that different people approach things differently.

Hard to give absolutes when getting a sample size of people and thier lives in a few posts on a message board but... 

Why the phuck would he accept having to file bankruptcy and losing even more than he's already lost?!?!? He should settle with being victimized further?. She made these choices, she betrayed him, now he's the one getting the dry corn cobb?!? 

Nope, sorry. Can't get behind passive thing. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

You have your options. Frankly, I think she wants you back. Seen it enough times in the past. She burnt her bridges, knows you, perhaps even likes you and can see living with you in the future. You think she has cards to play and she does, but so do you. Start having fun with your GF. Everytime your wife calls, talk business but when she starts complaining about her life, or whatever, cut her off and say, "hold on a sec", and say "gotta run, I promised Suzie (or whatever your GF's name is) that I would take her kayacking (or whatever) and say talk to you later and hang up". Start showing your stbxw that you are rreally having fun even if you have to fake it. 

If you want to be civil then be civil, I am fine with that but start rubbing it in that you are really having fun.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Another piece is he put her for years in school, he supported her until recent years in wich she succeded as doctor.


----------



## awake1 (Jan 29, 2013)

I think she never though you would leave and now she's scared. 

She probably figured this was all fun and games. She'd live single for awhile, do what she wants and then she'd come back and of course you'd open your arms. (Because she's wonderful, right?)

Afterall, you never really wanted to leave. That's silly. This is an empty threat like all the other ones. 

Except it's not. And she doesn't realize that. She's so wrapped up in #1 that she forgets the world changes without her. You're saying you want done, but she's hearing something else. She's hearing "lets work this out or i'm done" 

In her mind, she hasn't moved on, so you haven't. 

Soooo. Just tell her. "I'm done. Done done done done. Go back to AP, have fun, do whatever. I have a new life and you're not in it."


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> IMHO.... Going silent on her, blocking her, or anything where you shut her out completely is the worst possible thing you can do given what I understand about her personality type (Drama Queen?, Selfish, Manipulatative?, NPD? ). Seems she may take that as an insult, and decide it's her mission to make your life hell.
> 
> Again, just my opinion but in this case im thinking... "You can catch more flies with honey than with vinegar." is the sage advice here.


Really? How could it get much worse? She is already making his life suck so why not try the other way? The OP has bent over backwards to appease her and this is what it got him. BTW this is a person, not a fly. Appeasement will only re-inforce her bad behavior.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

BTW, I would REALLY question your lawyer's effectiveness. My divorce didn't cost nearly as much and neither did my legal fees. I think you are being taken for a ride. My Lawyer was a real shark, too.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Rookie4 said:


> BTW, I would REALLY question your lawyer's effectiveness. My divorce didn't cost nearly as much and neither did my legal fees. I think you are being taken for a ride. My Lawyer was a real shark, too.


Read Rookie's story - it shows how not to take crap but also be forgiving 

:allhail:


----------



## Mr Blunt (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by Mr Blunt
> Divorces in my area run 5k to 10K. I can see 15K when there is a lot of crap going on but more than 20K seems crazy! However, in one case my buddy did spend $20K on an attorney
> 
> Do normal people without being a celebrity really have to pay more than $20K for a Divorce? Is it because of the state you are in?
> ...




I have had a lot of family members and friends divorced in my city and they tell me about the fees and none of them went over 20K. However, I know that I do not know all the fees for divorce in my city but I just thought that paying more then 20K was shocking.

I just got back from visiting my cousin in the hospital and he told me that it was going to cost him 6K in attorney fees to get the engagement ring back that he bought his girlfriend. S He caught her with 300 texts to another man so he told her to leave but she would not give the ring back.

I am floored that a divorce costs a regular person 250K!!!
Ok that is it; I am never going to get divorced. I will kiss my wife’s AZZ until her bonnet flys off her head. I am not going to give everything I got to a lawyer. 

I will have my home paid for next year and it is not worth $250K. I had no idea that a divorce could cost that much. Shyt I am going to go buy my wife some flowers right now!



Blunt


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok, so her boy toy (OM1) cut it off with her.....supposedly. 

Please don't tell me all this info came from her, because there's no way to independently verify this since you don't live together anymore. Then there's still the ongoing affair with OM2 that she bangs whenever he's in town while she's using a fake name. You also said that you were serving her and OM at work on grounds of adultery. How did that go?


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

RaisedGarden said:


> She decided to use a legal group and lawyer getting 650$ an hour(real sharks). I had to counter with a shark of my own at 500$ an hour. Every time my lawyer has to pick up a phone "on my behalf" I get charged a minimum of 30 minutes. So yes 10k gone. If this goes to trial minimum of an additional 15k, closer to 20k. So yes I am being bled. As for no contact. I ignore 95% of her calls and texts. Like I said due to the enormous debt that will not be settled until the divorce/separation, I am at her mercy monetarily. So I can't go 100% no contact without shooting myself in the foot in the process. She has the leverage because she makes 5x what I do, and can for all intents and purposes drown me with her war chest. So I have a load of debt and rent due. She has just rent and a ton of disposable income (god help her when tax season comes).
> I could also try the idea of requiring hardcore IC to "work things out", but if I give her an inch she will take 10 miles. Also, for better or worse it is not fair to my lovely girlfriend who understands and knows the situation, but didn't sign on to dating a guy who is separated seeing his ex in therapy. I just want this to be over, and move on with my life. In the worse case scenario, I declare bankruptcy(since I no longer have a house to loose) and throw what money I do have at the lawyer and get me the hell out of this. It just sucks that I will be paying for this for the next 7 years in my credit.


Hold on just one second here. How about this?

"You fight me on this and I expose the affair to HR and you are immediately terminated"

You stated that if this affair was exposed to her HR, her and OM are immediately terminated because of their supervisor/subordinate relationship as well as not having relationships at work.

You still have your ace up your sleeve. Stop worrying about losing any alimony you might receive. I can't remember which story it was, but a BS here used the threat of exposure to get his WW into smoothing over the divorce proceedings.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

Dude, you really need to start playing hardball.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

RaisedGarden said:


> I will still have about 35k in debt(at high interest) that *is supposed to be paid down by her alimony to me(yes to me)* at the completion of the sale of the house as per requirements of agreement.


Perhaps this is the real reason for the D stall, and talk of R from her.

If so, appealing to her conscience or playing her, probably won't work - if it's just a money grab. But like I mentioned, can't hurt to try.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Tell her you have six months to live, and you will make out a will leaving everything to her, and get a life insurance policy made out to her if she lets you get a divorce to marry your current GF........Naaa that wouldn't be ethical......

the woodchuck


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

Tell her she's ruined you on women and you're gay now...


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Ovid said:


> Tell her she's ruined you on women and you're gay now...


I won't work. As a matter of fact she would be glad to hear it.
Remember she doesn't love him, she needs him as a friend/soft land, last resource. Nothing better as a gay friend in this moment of turmoil and being deserted by every one, the f'kers.


----------



## sirdano (Dec 30, 2011)

Ovid said:


> Tell her she's ruined you on women and you're gay now...




LOL. Thet did a family guy on that and it was too funny, You should watch it.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

RaisedGarden said:


> Ok,
> 
> So everyone here may remember my insane STBXW, and her multiple EA/PA's. Her stealing money from joint accounts to go on to vacations with the OM, yada yada yada. Well here is a quick update and a request for help.
> 
> ...


Just divorce her and get it over with.


----------



## LostAndContent (Feb 22, 2013)

Hope you've successfully managed to turn the separation into a divorce.


----------

